# RIP Jesse



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

My deepest condolences. I was wondering how she was doing. 

Rest easy, play hard Jesse, you've earned it.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry. Godspeed sweet girl. You are forever loved.


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Jesse, I know she will be missed very much. She was blessed with 15 yrs of life which is wonderful, but it still hurts to lose them. You released her from her pain and struggle. I like to think they have simply gone on ahead, and when we make that turn around the corner ourselves, they will be there waiting for us, tail wagging, as if to say..finally you're here and we're together again. Wishing you Peace for your heart.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear about Jesse, she was much loved. Sleep softly sweet girl. Pancreatitis is very hard on a pup, very painful. No more pain pretty girl.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry for the loss of your Jesse, very sorry for your heartbreak. She is playing now with her best friend, your sweet angels will be watching over you and Tayla. Hugs.

Run free, play hard, sleep softly sweet girl, you will live forever in the hearts of your family.


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

I am very sorry for your loss. Run free, run fasr Jesse.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## staffgirl68 (Nov 4, 2010)

Really sorry to hear that. My condolences. x


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

So sorry for the loss of your beautiful Jesse, our thoughts are with you at this sad time.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I am so very sorry about Jesse. My thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family. That is quite something she lived to be 15. Of course we never have them long enough.

I imagine Jesse and Cheyenne are having quite the reunion together. 

Thinking of you and your family.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm so very sorry for your loss of Jesse - Run free sweet girl


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm so sorry Barb, sending {{{Hugs}}} Run pain free Jesse ♥


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I am so sorry. Rest in peace Jesse.. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Sammy&Cooper (Dec 28, 2011)

so sorry for your loss 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry for your loss  Run free sweet Jesse


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm so very sorry. 

RIP Jesse...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for your loss of sweet Jesse, my thoughts and prayers are with you.

It's the hardest thing to do, putting her before yourself, is the ultimate gift of love and sacrifice. Jesse is whole again, enjoying life as she did when she was young. She waits for you until you meet again.

Godspeed sweet Jesse


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I am so sorry about your sweet Jesse..it's always so hard. RIP, Jesse.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss, it is very hard.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Run free, Jesse.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

RIP sweet Jesse--you were loved.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

I am so sorry Jesse had to leave you. She is much loved and will be always. Sleep softly, Jesse.


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

Im so sorry. Run free sweet Jesse. You were so loved and continued to be loved forever.


----------



## Jesus Freak (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Praying for God's peace that passes understanding to rest in your hearts and minds.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Jesse, you were blessed to have had so long together but that won't lessen the pain and hurt you will be feeling now.

Run free and fast and sleep softly Jesse


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm so very very sorry. Run free sweet Jesse.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss.

Run softly at the Bridge Jesse


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm sorry. It's never easy, even though we enter these canine relationships knowing the day will come to say goodbye. I'm glad you had her for so many years! She sounded like a really sweet girl.


----------



## Zuca's mom (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm so sorry she had to go. She is pain free now and you did the right thing. Now Tayla will need you even more. Hugs to all.


----------



## Oakley&SegersMom (Feb 1, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. Rest peacefully Jesse. 15 blessed years but never long enough. Carol


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So very sad for your loss. I wish I had words that would ease the pain you are feeling right now.Sadly only time will cure those wounds.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

Oh Barb, I am so so sorry!


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

So sorry for your loss.

15 years - wow what a long life, but it is never long enough with our beloved goldens.


----------



## Wendi (Jul 2, 2012)

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm so sorry...


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Some friends can't be with us forever... 
But their love lasts a lifetime.


love never dies.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry for the loss of Jesse. It is always so difficult to loose them regardless of their age.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. Jesse will live in your hearts forever!! RIP sweet girl.


----------



## SriMVY (Mar 6, 2013)

I too am very sorry for your loss. She was a beautiful girl.


----------



## Macretriever (Sep 9, 2009)

Sorry for your loss it's not an easy thing to do, but the best thing you can do for them.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

I just saw this thread - Oh Jesse Sweetie - Rest in Peace! So very sorry for your loss Barb!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I am so sorry to be late to this thread, but my condolences are heartfelt. I am so sorry for your loss of your sweet Jesse.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm just catching up on things and I'm so sorry you had to let Jesse go. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss of Jesse. Our prayers are with you and your family. Run free and play hard dear Jesse.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jesse*

What a beautiful name, Jesse had. What a gorgeous girl.
I am so very sorry about Jesse-I know my Smooch and Snobear are playing with her and I added her to the Rainbow Bridge List.


----------



## walter1956 (Feb 15, 2013)

so sorry, life at times, is just not fair.


----------



## Fella 77 (Jan 21, 2013)

So sorry to read about Jesse...RIP sweet girl..she was beautiful. 15 years...thats so great that you had her that long...but it makes it all the more difficult to say goodbye..


----------

